# chest-eze



## energize17

well im cutting at the moment and ive always wanted to try an ECA stack no read on the forum that chest-eze is the only pharma grade eph around and as its in boots no problem to get hold of each tab has 18mg of eph and 30mg of caffine my question is do i just take 2 of these tabs giving me 36mg of EPH and 60mg of caffine or do i need to add some extra caffine bumping that up to 200mg and add in some asprin aswell?


----------



## Mingster

Usually 1 Chesteeze 3 Pro Plus 75mg Aspirin.


----------



## energize17

75mg asprin isint that a bit high thoght it should be sub 50mg


----------



## Mingster

75 mg a day is low dose. Used by many for reducing risks of cancer/blood clotting etc. Boots do a 75 mg dispersible. Most aspirin come in 300 mg size.


----------



## energize17

cheers for the reply mate


----------



## Mingster

Usual ratio is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4 Chesteeze/Caffeine/Aspirin. Cheers.


----------



## energize17

so following them ratios

2 chest tabs would give

36mg:60:0

so i would have to add in around 200mg caffine and 75mg asprin from other tabs thanks for the ratios.


----------



## Mingster

20:200:75. Three times a day is usually advised limit but I've never done more than twice a day. Breakfast and early afternoon works for me so doesn't affect sleep.


----------



## energize17

ok so bare with me complete ECA noob

1 chest ease. 1 caffine tab. and 1 asprin tab. twice a day

so in one day i would be taking in roughly 36mg EPH:460mg Caff:150mg asprin

dont want to over do it so twice a day is what ill go with it.


----------



## Mingster

1 Chesteeze @ 18mg ephedrine. 3/4 Pro Plus @ 50mg caffeine. 1 75mg aspirin. Recommended dose for eph is 60mg a day so you could do three stacks daily. I find two is enough.


----------



## energize17

thanks for the help.


----------



## s3_abv

Think i'm gona do some t5's, 2 week on 2 week off. Would you run them every day or just on training days?


----------



## G-man99

Run T5 everyday mate.

I cycle them with clen, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

What does the asprin do in eca stack?


----------



## s3_abv

G-man99 said:


> Run T5 everyday mate.
> 
> I cycle them with clen, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off


I'm using test e/winny and on a keto mate. Would the t5's give good results if i ran them? looking to chistle my mid section before my hols in 4 week.


----------



## oj0

The T5s that I was using were 60:200:25 and I was taking them twice a day. Ran them for 2 weeks, taking 2 off then back on for another 2. Found them very effective but I am probably taking more eph than is safe or people are comfortable with.


----------



## Mingster

Mighty Sparrow said:


> What does the asprin do in eca stack?


It helps with headaches  . Sorry. Seriously, many people say it doesn't do anything or even inhibits protein synthesis, and just run an EC stack. Others, that it helps increase the effectiveness of the ephi and raises body temp. I take 75 mg of aspirin every day anyway as I'm old and take it to thin my blood against clotting. I've never had negative effects from aspirin.


----------



## s3_abv

oj0 said:


> The T5s that I was using were 60:200:25 and I was taking them twice a day. Ran them for 2 weeks, taking 2 off then back on for another 2. Found them very effective but I am probably taking more eph than is safe or people are comfortable with.
> 
> View attachment 58130


I'm not sure what my guy has strength wise will ask him now.


----------



## s3_abv

Mighty Sparrow said:


> What does the asprin do in eca stack?


Asprin thins the blood mate and get a faster blood flow.


----------



## oj0

I'd whip those prices out quick matey.


----------



## s3_abv

Oops lol


----------



## Jaymond0

s3_abv said:


> Asprin thins the blood mate and get a faster blood flow.


Therefore reducing risk of stroke. Worth taking then!


----------



## Addoctor Magnus

The aspirin is there to inhibit prostaglandin production. Prolonged exposure to eph and caffeine at adrenergic receptors naturally produces prostaglandins locally, which reduces the effect. Aspirin slows this from happening and allows a greater effect. That's the word on the street, anyway...


----------



## Jaymond0

So funny, I'm waiting on a batch of Elite's ultimate stack so yesterday I decided to go to boots in my main shopping gallery to get some chest eze to tie me over. I was refused and they didn't give me a reason.... Why do they have it on the shelf then?


----------



## s3_abv

Jaymond0 said:


> So funny, I'm waiting on a batch of Elite's ultimate stack so yesterday I decided to go to boots in my main shopping gallery to get some chest eze to tie me over. I was refused and they didn't give me a reason.... Why do they have it on the shelf then?


I too would refuse to serve a man with a green face wanting to buy chest-eze.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Thanks for the above info, dont think im ready for eca yet!!


----------



## Addoctor Magnus

I bought 2 packs from Tesco's a few days ago no problem. Just said I have asthma, have used them before at this time of year, and would like two please to save me coming back again next week. Just make sure you hide the boxes of caffeine tablets under the chicken breasts when you go to the counter...


----------



## Exilejoe#75

I take two chest-eze and two pro plus before my fasted training in the morning then 1 chest-eze and 3 pro plus about 1ish. I find this is good and must be working as im looking leaner... bit of a pain having to buy the chest-eze as everywhere round me only gives one box and you only get 9 in box so not really much cheaper than buying t5s or something.


----------



## ausbuilt

energize17 said:


> 75mg asprin isint that a bit high thoght it should be sub 50mg


the ratio of ECA is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4

so 18.3mg eph, 180mg caffeine, and either 54.9 or 73.2 mg of aspirin. Both are fine.


----------



## ausbuilt

Addoctor Magnus said:


> The aspirin is there to inhibit prostaglandin production. Prolonged exposure to eph and caffeine at adrenergic receptors naturally produces prostaglandins locally, which reduces the effect. Aspirin slows this from happening and allows a greater effect. That's the word on the street, anyway...


true, but in an ECA stack, aspirin is a like a super weak version of DNP- its an uncoupler of phosphoylative oxydation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanism_of_action_of_aspirin


----------



## naz786

Jaymond0 said:


> So funny, I'm waiting on a batch of Elite's ultimate stack so yesterday I decided to go to boots in my main shopping gallery to get some chest eze to tie me over. I was refused and they didn't give me a reason.... Why do they have it on the shelf then?


same here went to local boots yesterday , picked up two boxes, went to pay when i was told can only buy one box at a time

women behind counter said its due to one ingredient in chesteze she didnt mention what but im sure she was reffering to eph.


----------



## bighead1985

Im gonna try ECA two weeks and then two weeks clen. Just wasnt sure of the dosage for ECA


----------



## Addoctor Magnus

Look upwards 3 posts for doses ^^^


----------



## rocky666

il tell you why. Cos people keep advertising the fact. Go to the counter huffing and puffing after there workout in a vest something ive seen first hand. Do u really think the chemist is that thick that he hasnt heard of ephedrine.

Some things are best kept hush hush. Oh no people will go round tell all there buddies and guess what it will get removed. It really pi'sses me off. Thats why they ask you all the questions!


----------



## mootonandy

I got some chesteze the other day but im a bit worried about the theophylline in it - I read it can be very dangerous.


----------



## Fullhouse

Only questions I've been asked is have you had these before, just answer yes end of story


----------



## nightshiftboy

I followed this stack and lost 3/4 stone in 2 weeks, 80% was fat and a little water but i did lose about 15% of muscle too, mainly due to going mental on the cross trainer and rowing machine, that ECA stack makes you go in a trance if you take it before a workout, i couldn't drag myself off the cardio machine's once i'd got started. One thing i did notice though, if you go out and forget to take your tabs with you or haven't taken some before you left, your hunger comes back the power of 1000 and eveything starts to look like food no matter how much you eat. You get totally ravenous and start to fear for other peoples safety if they get within chomping distance lol.


----------



## Dapps

oJO i have the same T5s your taking are u doing 1 or 2 per day


----------



## ausbuilt

Sy. said:


> Eph is sh!te these days
> 
> I don't even think the eph in chest-eze is all that anymore..


unlike supplement companies, Novartis is a publicly traded pharmaceutical company:

http://www.novartis.com/

it has strict legal requirements regarding the concentration of all its ingredients, including the stated 18.3mg of ephedrine in chest-eze; this is not the case for ANY supplement company.

Chest-eze works like it say on the box, and contains EXACTLY what it says on the box- no supplement company can legally state those two things.


----------



## gaz90

Mingster said:


> Usually 1 Chesteeze 3 Pro Plus 75mg Aspirin.


thinking of trying this out, twice a day. how long is it typically used for?


----------



## saxondale

gaz90 said:


> thinking of trying this out, twice a day. how long is it typically used for?


Two weeks on, two weeks off


----------



## Mingster

gaz90 said:


> thinking of trying this out, twice a day. how long is it typically used for?


DiggV is the authority here mate...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## gaz90

Mingster said:


> DiggV is the authority here mate...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


wow great read!

thanks


----------

